# best rom for galaxy nexus[CDMA]



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

*which is the best rom for the galaxy nexus
,how do i flash roms on there?,*
*what is a virtual sd card?
will i be able to use ODIN still?
what is fastboot and bootstrap
how will i flash CWM?
can i use one click root if not how do i root?
anything else i should know before i buy it?*

plz reply


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

What is google?


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a lot of questions haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> That's a lot of questions haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


just answer what u can answer


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> *which is the best rom for the galaxy nexusBuy boot manager and try them all out
> ,how do i flash roms on there?, Via clockwork recovery*
> *what is a virtual sd card?Same as a normal sd card just not removable
> will i be able to use ODIN still yes but adb and fastboot works just as well.
> ...


Replies in red


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

g00s3y said:


>


Hilarious!

To the OP: Those are a lot of questions and would take ages to respond to. Google first, check out YouTube, search forums like this one, and you'll learn a ton. If you still have questions, post in the appropriate forums and folks will help you out. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

buy the phone get knowledgeable with the forums rooting it will be a piece of cake


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Replies in red


how would i flash cwm on there?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> how would i flash cwm on there?


if you read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/ it will be in one of the steps as you follow them


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Since you're asking the most basic questions I'm going to suggest you read the stickies. This is the easiest phone to unlock, so it's a good place to start.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

and then do u guys know any cool mods for it?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> and then do u guys know any cool mods for it?


Once you pick a rom, look at the development and theme section and see what mods are compatible with your rom.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> *which is the best rom for the galaxy nexus
> ,how do i flash roms on there?,*
> *what is a virtual sd card?
> will i be able to use ODIN still?
> ...


Is this a secret shop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Is this a secret shop?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know what that means. But it's provocative.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## ryan586 (Sep 18, 2011)

Liquid beta 4 is an awesome from 
I used a one click method for mine worked great
Cwm download from manager and select update cwm should be good to go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> I don't know what that means. But it's provocative.


Help yourself to the mane and tail, but keep your hands off the brush.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^Blades of Glory reference. Nice!


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Help yourself to the mane and tail, but keep your hands off the brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

